# nexxtech 6 in 1 card reader



## littlethug_69 (Apr 22, 2004)

ok i have a nexxtech usb card reader. it works fine but evertime i reboot the system/turn on/off it doesnt recognize so i have to unplug it and plug it back in.
so anyways thios is really pissin me off and i was wonderin if there was any settings in xp pro that would ldetect the usb device on startup/automaticly


----------



## littlenicky (Apr 22, 2004)

maybe its not xp but its ure mb ... i dunno


----------

